

Show HN: AppBlogger - A Tool For iOS Bloggers - brandontreb
http://brandontreb.com/apps/appBlogger/

======
rendezvouscp
Neat! Four things: 1\. The examples should probably be links. I spent about
ten seconds trying to tap them on my iPad to no avail. 2\. The description
text doesn’t account for line-breaks. 3\. iPad screenshots aren’t included in
universal apps. 4\. There doesn’t seem to be a way to bookmark the results. I
was going to link you to my app for an example of these issues, but I can’t!

When I first clicked to see what AppBlogger was, I was actually expecting a
“blog” with the app’s description and “posts” from the app’s updates (1.3.2
and its “what’s new,” 1.3.1 and it’s description, etc.). What are your plans
for it?

------
taylorbuley
Very nice. I vanity-checked my iOS app and -- whoop -- there it is.

~~~
brandontreb
Awesome! Glad you like it.

